# Ringworm spot/scar on head



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

My male golden ended up getting ringworm from a rescue cat. Anyway, 5 months later it is all cleared up but the hair is thinner in that area on his head. He is getting ready to enter the show ring and am afraid this may mess up his chances. Any suggestions on supplements that may make the hair grow back faster?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I will be interested to hear, too.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if we will find out


----------

